# Inschriftenforschung und (k)ein Ende?



## Kellon (25. November 2008)

Hi.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der kleinen und großen Inschriftenforschung aus. Ist die irgendwann beendet, weil es keine neuen Glyphen zu lernen gibt?
Ist das dann irgendwie zu erkennen oder kommt dannn einfach keine neue Glyphe bei raus? Weiß schon einer vllt. vom Testserver wieviele Glyphen es gibt
und wann dann mit der Forschung schluss ist?

Gruß
   Kellon


----------



## Ambushed (25. November 2008)

also ich habe die geringe Inschriftenforschung mit meinem Char abgeschlossen
und erlerne nun keine neuen Geringen Glyphen mehr... bin bei skill ca. 140 und habe fast nur
mit der Inschriftenforschung geskillt...


----------



## Kellon (25. November 2008)

Das heisst es gibt gerademal 15 geringe Glyphen die man durch die Inschriftenforschung lernen kann? Kommt mir nen bisschen wenig vor.

Wie stellt sich das denn dar, dass man keine geringe Inschriftenforschung mehr machen kann?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. November 2008)

also ich hab inschriftenkunde seit patchbeginn und forsche jeden tag und lerne immer noch welche dazu also kann es nicht sein das du schon fertig bist ^^

Wie viele es gibt weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.

Aber es bleibt spannend ^^


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (28. November 2008)

Also das du mit 140 schon fertig sein sollste ist mir auch nen rätsel. Forsche auch seit dem ersten Tag und bekomme noch neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavy (29. November 2008)

Er bekommt mit 140 keine neuen mehr, weil es keine neuen Glyphen mehr gibt, die nur einen SKill von 140 erfordern.


----------



## Seneca (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bis heute 44 geringe Glyphen gelernt.
Es gibt für jede Klasse 6 geringe Glyphen, macht also 60 insgesamt.
Wobei ich die siebte Glyphe für den Magier (Bärenjunges bei Verwandlung) nicht mitgezählt habe, da ich nicht sicher bin ob es die wirklich gibt.

Hier eine Liste:


> *Druide*
> Dornen: Erhöht die Dauer von 'Dornen' um 50 Min., wenn Ihr sie auf Euch selbst wirkt.
> Gabe der Wildnis: Die Manakosten von 'Mal der Wildnis' und 'Gabe der Wildnis' sind um 50% verringert.
> Herausforderndes Gebrüll: Verringert die Abklingzeit von 'Herausforderndes Gebrüll' um 30%.
> ...


----------



## Natálya (4. Dezember 2008)

@ Seneca: wow danke für die Übersicht!

Kann man diese ganzen geringen Glyphen dann mit der geringen Inschriftenforschung lernen? Ich muss sagen ich war da etwas nachlässig, jetzt die Forschung bei mir grau, aber man lernt ja trotzdem noch Glyphen, nur kriegt man keinen Skillpunkt mehr dafür. Habt ihr schon was von einer großen Inschriftenforschung gesehen? Also ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellon (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die große Inschriftenforschung lernt man auch beim normalen Schrifgelehrten-Lehrer. War etwa um den Skill 400 rum.

Die ist bei mir bei Skill von 432 noch Geld, kostet allerdings auch nen kleinen Happen mehr an Mats als die geringe Forschung.
Für einmal forschen 3x Tinte aus den Nordend-Kräutern und 1x seltene Tinte aus den Nordend-Kräutern, was ziemlich lästig sein kann.
Hab Gestern 2 bis 3 Stacks Pflanzen gemahlen um an die 2 selten Pigmente für die seltene Tinte zu kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, und noch 5x die teuren Pergamente. Dafür lernt man dann eine erhebliche Glyphe und stellt meistens noch ein paar Rollen des
Rückrufs III oder Lvl80-Rollen für Agi, Ausdauer, Stärke usw. her.


----------



## Natálya (7. Dezember 2008)

Hast du mal ausprobiert ob du trotzdem noch mit der geringen Forschung geringe Glyphen lernst?
Und bei der großen Forschung, wenn man da erhebliche Glyphen herstellt, dann können das wohl nur welche sein, die man schon kann, oder stellt man auch Glyphen her, die man noch nicht konnte und ab dann kann? Danke schon mal.^^


----------



## Lillyan (7. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem hohen Skill kann man nicht mehr mit der geringen Inschriftenkunde lernen, sondern nur noch mit der höheren. Und ja, man lernt neue Inschriften. Beim Lehrer In Nordend kann man am Anfang kaum Glyphen lernen, diese muss man sich zum größten Teil mit der hohen Inschriftenkunde erarbeiten. Und ich lerne seit erscheinen des Addons und habe noch lange nicht alle Glyphen gelernt. Die Skillpunkte kann man aber noch ganz gut durch die Rollen erhöhen, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht bis auf 450 (so weit bin ich dann noch nicht :>)

@ Kellon: Aus höheren Kräutern kriegt man auch öfter die seltenen Pigmente. Wenn du Gold investierst würde ich dir empfehlen nicht Goldklee oder Brennesseln zu kaufen, sondern eher Schlangenzunge oder höheres. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen. Im Großen und Ganzen empfehle ich aber lieber selbst die Kräuter zu farmen, da es sonst ein recht teures vergnügen ist.


----------



## MirageWhip (7. Dezember 2008)

Weiß jmd ob man so auch Glyphen lernen kann, die einem helfen 430+ zu skillen? Mom skille ich nur durch die Inschriftenforschung, wo man erhebliche Glyphen lernt -> Skill 436, wenn überhaupt 1 Skillpunkt am Tag, weil das ja bei gelb auch nicht immer procct... (habe mom einen Skill von 439, habe noch net eine Glyphe gelernt, mit der ich skillen könnte).

Kann es sein das es neue sachen zum Skillen ev mit dem nächsten Contentpatch gibt?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (8. Dezember 2008)

same prob bin bei 438 und hab kein bock dunkelmond karten herzustellen bei den eckelhaften mats ^^

ich denke mal in der übersicht sind nicht alle glyphen drinne ^^

LG Paci


----------



## Kellon (8. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Auf dem hohen Skill kann man nicht mehr mit der geringen Inschriftenkunde lernen, sondern nur noch mit der höheren.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich mache immernoch fleißig jeden Tag die geringe und die große Inschriftenkunde und lerne dabei jeden Tag jeweils eine der geringen und erheblichen Glyphen. Mit den Rollen kommt man bis etwa 420/430. Dann war glaub ich Schluss. Wie schon gesagt wurde bleiben dann nurnoch die große Inschriftenkunde und die Dunkelmondkarten, aber die sind Matsmäßig eine Katastrophe. Auch die erforschten Glyphen haben mir bisher nicht geholfen, alles sofort grau. Mal sehen, ob sich darin noch was ändert.



Lillyan schrieb:


> @ Kellon: Aus höheren Kräutern kriegt man auch öfter die seltenen Pigmente. Wenn du Gold investierst würde ich dir empfehlen nicht Goldklee oder Brennesseln zu kaufen, sondern eher Schlangenzunge oder höheres. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen. Im Großen und Ganzen empfehle ich aber lieber selbst die Kräuter zu farmen, da es sonst ein recht teures vergnügen ist.


Ja, dass mit den höherwertigen Kräutern hab ich auch schon festgestellt, aber ich zermahle im Grunde alles was ich so finde. Kaufen der seltenen Tinte kann man sich ja nicht leisten.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. Dezember 2008)

Scholazarbecken is ne Gute stelle zum farmen. Vor allem zu Uhrzeiten wo normal keiner spielt^^

Schlangenzunge und Tigerlilie an massen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Auf dem hohen Skill kann man nicht mehr mit der geringen Inschriftenkunde lernen, sondern nur noch mit der höheren. Und ja, man lernt neue Inschriften. Beim Lehrer In Nordend kann man am Anfang kaum Glyphen lernen, diese muss man sich zum größten Teil mit der hohen Inschriftenkunde erarbeiten. Und ich lerne seit erscheinen des Addons und habe noch lange nicht alle Glyphen gelernt. Die Skillpunkte kann man aber noch ganz gut durch die Rollen erhöhen, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht bis auf 450 (so weit bin ich dann noch nicht :>)


also ich hab skill 423 und lerne immernoch mit der geringen forschung geringe glyphen...
mit der großen lernt man eben die großen nordendglyphen

ein skill über 400 ist bei inschrift völlig unnütz, das auf krampf weiterzuskillen würde ich sein lassen. habe skill 401-423 nur über die große forschung bekommen. ist immernoh orange


----------



## Balanvallet (9. Dezember 2008)

ja also ich skill nun schon seid einiger zeit geringe inschrifforschung und eben die große. bin jetz bei 433 oder so

naja kostet ja kaum was die blumen sammel ich so nebenbei und dabei kriegt man auch seine Äonen für die dunkelmondkarten zusammen, so erstell ich so eine auch alle 3 tage ungefähr

joa aber son richtiger Durchbruch für den Beruf ist nicht zu erkennen, hab zwar auch schn nen bissl Kohle verdient aber irgendwie nervt es bissl wenn man schon so ewig Forscht und immer nur graue rezepte rauskommen und dann immer nur Glyphen....


----------



## Pacmaniacer (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin bei 441 und die Forschung ist grün.

ich wüsste gern welche Karten es für Dunkelmond gibt und der daraus resultierenden Set.

noch habe ich keine hergestellt und hab im moment auch kein verlangen danach.


----------



## kamovk50 (12. Dezember 2008)

Was ich mich frage ist ob man jeweils so eine art epischen rezept erforschen kann?
Vielleicht eine legendäre glyphe oder so etwas...

Ich meine, selbst für dem hammerschmied gab es einmal ein legendäres rezept das zwar etliche mats kostete aber trotzdem


----------



## Pacmaniacer (17. Dezember 2008)

So aus die Maus vorgestern habe ich meine letzte Geringe glyphe gelernt und bin durch

gestern machte ich die geringe Inschriftenvorschung und bekam nix mehr raus.
Heute das selbe spiel und hab dann mal n GM gefragt ob es sein kann das ich durch bin.

Er meinte es gibt im mom 60 geringe Glyphen zu lernen und es sieht wohl so aus als ob ich fertig wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also zählt bei euch mal durch und ihr wisst was euch noch fehlt.

LG Paci


----------



## Schneelilie (17. Dezember 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> So aus die Maus vorgestern habe ich meine letzte Geringe glyphe gelernt und bin durch
> 
> gestern machte ich die geringe Inschriftenvorschung und bekam nix mehr raus.
> Heute das selbe spiel und hab dann mal n GM gefragt ob es sein kann das ich durch bin.
> ...



Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen? Bei der großen Forschung steht nichts von geringen Glyphen drin und egal wie ich rechne ich komme auf keine 60 Tage seit dem 14 November.


----------



## Wiesenputz (17. Dezember 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen? Bei der großen Forschung steht nichts von geringen Glyphen drin und egal wie ich rechne ich komme auf keine 60 Tage seit dem 14 November.



Du konntest den Beruf schon vor dem 14. November lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe auch die geringen Glyphen seid gestern fertig, na ja, Bärenjunges scheint es nicht zu geben.

Bei den Erheblichen habe ich noch 55 Tage ausgerechnet, soviele fehlen mir noch bis ich alle habe,

Die armen Blumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (21. Dezember 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen? Bei der großen Forschung steht nichts von geringen Glyphen drin und egal wie ich rechne ich komme auf keine 60 Tage seit dem 14 November.


Er hat auch die geringe Forschung gemacht, nicht die große. Und mit der geringen Forschung kann er jetzt keine geringen Glyphen mehr lernen, weil er alle 60 inzwischen gelernt hat. Und wie mein Vorposter gesagt hat: man konnte Inschriften ja auch schon vor WotLK Release erlernen, daher gibt's schon Leute, die alle 60 geringe Glyphen erlernt haben.

Boa ich hab erst 24 geringe Glyphen. ._. Hab ich noch was vor mir.^^


----------



## tatoonchen (29. Dezember 2008)

Ok, ich hab schon gedacht ich hab nen Bug oder so, 2 tage geringe Inschriftenforschung gemacht und nix mehr gelernt. Gut zu wissen das ich jetzt damit durch bin.


----------



## marcloker (17. Januar 2009)

als ich heute geringe glyphen lernen wollte kam auch nur eine rolle des rückrufes heraus.... somit sieht es wohl so aus als ob ich auch alle geringen glyphen gelernt habe....


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (17. Januar 2009)

Kannst ja mal nachschauen. Es gibt 6 geringe Glyphen pro Klasse und 21 erhebliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (20. Januar 2009)

kamovk50 schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist ob man jeweils so eine art epischen rezept erforschen kann?
> Vielleicht eine legendäre glyphe oder so etwas...
> 
> Ich meine, selbst für dem hammerschmied gab es einmal ein legendäres rezept das zwar etliche mats kostete aber trotzdem



Tja dafür haben wir ja jetzt die tollen Schulterverzauberungen, und diese habe ich mir wirklich teurer vorgestellt.
Aber ich beklage mich ja nicht ^^


----------



## Natálya (26. Januar 2009)

Hm ich hab grad die geringe Inschriftenforschung gemacht und habe nichts gelernt, allerdings kann ich noch nicht alle 60 geringe Glyphen. Mein Skill ist "erst" 335, kann es sein, dass ich vllt. 375 oder so was haben muss um alle geringe Glyphen erforschen zu können?


----------



## Astiria (28. Februar 2009)

Ich bin bei 450/450 und lerne immer noch fleißig geringe und erhebliche Glyphen über beide Forschungen. Die letzen paar Skillpunkte bekommt man auch nur mit den Kartenherstellung. 

Einige schreiben, das sie mit ihrem niedrigen Skill keine Glyphen über die Forschung mehr lernen können. Meine Vermutung: manche Glyphen lassen sich wohl nur ab bestimmte Skills durch Forschung erreichen.

Das mit den, selten Pigmenten in höheren Pflanzen mehr droppen, kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen, ich habe das Gefühl jede Pflanze gibt mal mehr mal weniger seltene Pigmente beim Mahlen ab.

herzlichst eure Astiria


----------



## Shorim (17. März 2009)

Stimmen die Zahlen mit 6 geringen und 21 erhebliche Glyphen immernoch?

Ich meine nämlich gelesen zu haben, dass zwischenzeitlich neue reingepacht wurden. 
(Nein ich rede noch nicht von 3.1)


----------



## Kellon (17. März 2009)

Shorim schrieb:


> Stimmen die Zahlen mit 6 geringen und 21 erhebliche Glyphen immernoch?
> 
> Ich meine nämlich gelesen zu haben, dass zwischenzeitlich neue reingepacht wurden.
> (Nein ich rede noch nicht von 3.1)


Es gab mit dem letzten Patch noch 2 oder 3 erhebliche Glyphen, die man beim Lehrer lernen konnte und 3 Geringe, die man über die geringe Inschriftenforschung erlernen konnte.


----------



## hamemnesut (31. März 2009)

Schaut Euch mal das Addon Ackis Receipt List an.

Da könnt Ihr sehen, wie viele Glyphen euch noch fehlen.


----------

